# Nominate a Charity for 2010



## TinaGlenn (Jul 7, 2006)

Hi Everyone,

First of all a Huge Thank You to everyone that contributed to the fund raising this year. For our first year we have managed a tidy sum :wink:

When this idea was mooted last year, the Macmillan Charity was chosen by Nuke as it is a charity dear to his heart, but it was stated that every year after it would be put to the members vote, so with that in mind it's time to start collecting Ideas for the charity Motorhome Facts will support for 2010.

Please nominate the Charity you would like MHF support next year, it should be a registered charity, other than that it's up to you.

At the end of the month all of the nominations will be put to the vote, the charity with the most votes will be the winner. It's as simple as that :lol:

Tina

:idea: Is there a nice MOD out there who could make this a sticky please??

Certainly is Tina - it is now a sticky!!
Zeb


----------



## badger (May 9, 2005)

How abour the air ambulance.......unless it's an area thing.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

You beat me to it Badger, while I was being nice to Tina. :wink: :lol: 

Air Ambulance for me too.

Dave


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

I think, as Badger says, the charities are local. See >> this <<

For my vote, I'd like to put forward >> CLIC <<, who care for children with cancer and leukaemia. If not CLIC, then some other children's charity 

Gerald


----------



## TinaGlenn (Jul 7, 2006)

Hi Guys,

Thanks Zeb for the sticky 8) 

I have just had a quick look on google for info on the Air Ambulance and it does seem to be seperated into regional charities and there are quite a few of them. If the Air Ambulance was nominated to be fair we would have to look up all of them and then split the donations in many ways.

Keep the nominations coming 

Tina


----------



## CatherineandSteve (Dec 20, 2005)

Hi all,

I,m with Gerald on this one.

Cheers Steve


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

I agree with Gerald --as this week in the Chemo dept I was being shown what was ahead of me and a dear little girl of about 6years was sitting there with the drip in-- her eyes met mine and I could see the fear in her eyes I just wanted to cuddle her and tell her it will be Ok.
Gee its all heart breaking.


----------



## KeiththeBigUn (Oct 3, 2007)

I know that national charities do very good work and are all deserving in their own way to our hard earned shillings so I am happy to go with the flow. I am a trustee for a small national charity! 

I would however like to make a suggestion. I know it is regional but what about helping the Hospice that is looking after one of our own at this time? I refer to our very own Humber-Traveller. I know that geographically most of us would probably never need to use the same Hospice but it could merit to be included in our list of possible charities? 

Just a thought. 

Keith


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Easy

Help for Heroes

www.helpforheroes.co.uk

Least you forget..


----------



## camallison (Jul 15, 2009)

We all tend to think of the big charities, whereas some of the smaller ones are struggling for funding. One that I am supporting personally at the moment is Making it better which is a registered charity raising funds to pay for research into a devastating condition, MVA (Microvillous Atrophy) that affects infants in the first weeks of life.

Have a look at the site and see if you agree with me. Rather than wait for the state to fund this research, the parents are funding it themselves through donations and fundraising efforts such as marathon runs, sale of Christmas cards and many other things. Do you think we should assist them?

Colin


----------



## iconnor (Nov 27, 2007)

*Nominate a charity*

National Autistic Society for me. Yes I know I have a vested interest having an autistic child.
Regards Iain


----------



## TinaGlenn (Jul 7, 2006)

If you are nominating a lesser known charity, for ease of our members who are spread over many counties and a few countries too, please could you give the actual name of the Charity or website link that you are nominating, for ease of those who want to find out a little more about it.

The only stipulation is that it is a Registered Charity, so no matter if it's huge or tiny it can go into the vote.


Thanks for all the nominations so far

Tina


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

A suggestion it would be really nice if Peter and Mavis could decide on the charity for this year.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Briarose said:


> A suggestion it would be really nice if Peter and Mavis could decide on the charity for this year.


Great idea.

I'd go for that!

Dave


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Guide Dogs for the Blind or The Dogs Trust





Jacquie


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

As one of the biggest killers in the UK, for me it has to be "The British Heart Foundation"

You can see what they do and how they do it here

http://www.bhf.org.uk


----------



## Gorman (Nov 24, 2008)

CLIC for me.


----------



## TinaGlenn (Jul 7, 2006)

Some good nominations so far, keep them coming


Tina


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Having a vested interest in this charity, but I would like it to be considered please.

www.mgauk.org/

tried to do a link but would not work for me today.

cabby


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

cabby said:


> tried to do a link but would not work for me today.


Works for me, Cabby

Gerald


----------



## TinaGlenn (Jul 7, 2006)

The Myasthenia Gravis Association 


Ok Cabby have added it to the list 8) 


Some people won't/can't use links so please use the name of your chosen charity in your posts please. 

:idea: When it comes to the voting you want people to know what you want them to vote for :idea: 

Tina


----------



## lindyloot (May 20, 2007)

Hi A charity named by Peter or Mavis is my suggestion


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

lindyloot said:


> Hi A charity named by Peter or Mavis is my suggestion


Whoops . . . who didn't read through the thread then!! 8O :lol: :lol: :lol:

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-707906.html#707906

Two great minds obviously!! :wink: :lol: :lol:

Dave


----------



## ThePrisoner (Jan 13, 2009)

Cancer Research Uk.

For reasons too upsetting to go into.


----------



## spindrifter (Nov 14, 2006)

Might I suggest Prostate Cancer (link below)

http://www.prostate-cancer.org.uk/

David


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

'Help For Heroes' gets my vote as well.

Pete


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

I'm with Barryd and peejay, 

Help for Heroes.


----------



## bigbazza (Mar 6, 2008)

I go with the Peter & Mavis suggestion.


----------



## CliveMott (Mar 10, 2008)

Leukaemia Research Fund. Its mostly for children.

C.


----------



## Popo (Feb 12, 2007)

Like many others I would like to nominate Sense South Coast Branch and must, as chairman, declare a vested interest. We are a very small group supporting families of children who are Deafblind often with other disabilities as well. We come under the umbrella of SENSE but are not directly funded by them.

I would also agree with some of the other comments that smaller charities be considered as its very hard to raise funds for small groups and big national charities can do better on that score as they often have dedicated members of staff to do just that.

A business meeting for our group lasting 3 hours costs £500 simply because of the communication needs to be supported within the group. Some use an interpreter, some use a lip speaker and some use a plantypist (speech to text). We have 3 per year and an AGM.

Joyce


----------



## TinaGlenn (Jul 7, 2006)

Thanks for all the nominations so far, please keep them coming.

Nominations only on this thread as we will be putting all the nominations to the vote next month. 
Information on the smaller charities to let us all know what they are about is excellent, thank you.

Tina


----------



## 96706 (Nov 13, 2005)

The MS Society for me. It effects people of all ages and in so many ways. 
Whilst it can take many years of struggle before it kills. Initial diagnosis can mean that it remains undetected for years whilst all kind of other aveunes are tested.


----------



## ramos (Nov 1, 2008)

Hi. For me its personal with all the desreving charities out there its hard not to include all of them but if its to be one. Then i would nominate the Mesothelioma Charity.


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

bigbazza said:


> I go with the Peter & Mavis suggestion.


I have just seen this suggestion in a way I have had my favourite this year as I cant thank the McMillian Nurses enough I hadnt realised that they are so involved with me from the day of diagnosis through all my treatment and help with all the claiming side of Compensation as mine is an industrial Injury --which I wasnt aware of either.
So let's see what Peter suggests.


----------



## TinaGlenn (Jul 7, 2006)

Some great nominations so far.

Still lots of time left to get your own nomination in for the charity you think we should choose as the Motorhome Facts Charity of 2010.

Wether it's a charity you have a personal interest in or one that you think is a worthwhile cause, let us know and we can add it to the list to vote on.

Tina


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

I would like to nominate a charity that gets water to people. I cannot bear to think what it is like to have no water. I don't know which is the best charity to maximise this desire.

I was using this one.... http://www.abaana.org/ and had my parents funeral donations sent to it as well but I am not so sure it is the best vehicle for water.


----------



## cbcft (Jul 16, 2007)

Hearing Dogs For Deaf People. My daughter has profound hearing loss and her beautiful springer spaniel provided by the charity has given her independence in the hearing world. http://www.hearingdogs.org.uk


----------



## TinaGlenn (Jul 7, 2006)

Some great ideas so far, keep them coming

Tina


----------



## TinaGlenn (Jul 7, 2006)

Any more nominations for a charity for Motorhome Facts to Support with fundraising throught 2010???


----------



## wooly (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi I dont know wether anybody has suggested Marie Currie, but if not, then that is my nomination. I am aware that it may be considered similar to last years Charity, but they are very very different - offering hands on support for those in need with terminal cancer.
Michael


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

I'm with Pusser and nominate WaterAid

WaterAid works in 17 countries providing water, sanitation and hygiene education to some of the world's poorest people.

http://www.wateraid.org/uk/default.asp


----------



## mondo33 (Feb 17, 2009)

As an ex serviceman my vote would be for Help for Heroes as at this time it is even more in the news
There are servicemen and women returning from "The Sandpit" thats Afghanistan to the uninitiated with horrific injuries and I'm sure there are former service personnel on this forum who can say "There but for the grace of God go I"..personally I did 6 tours of duty in Ulster, The Falklands, Kosovo and a couple of other hot spots around the world so H4H would get my vote
Whilst I'm on me soapbox it's that time of year for the Poppy Appeal so please give generously as I'm sure you will...thankyou!!

Remember All gave some ..Some gave All


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

I'm with mondo33 and several others earlier in the thread "Help for Heroes" is my choice.

I live near Aldershot and see the young soldiers either just back or just going to Afghanistan, they are so young!! Just kids, but they aren't wrecking our town centres, binge drinking and drug taking, they are putting their lives on the line and deserve our support especially so if they are killed or injured.

Sorry rant over


----------



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

When the weather gets mad, and ships and boats head for the safety of the harbour, one group of people might be heading OUT to sea to help others who are in trouble. Of course, I'm talking of lifeboats and their crews. Like the other emergency services, these folk face danger each time they respond to a call-out.

But the Royal National Lifeboat Institution is a charity and wishes to stay that way, to avoid government intervention apparently.

So I would nominate the RNLI as next year's MHF charity.

http://www.rnli.org.uk

PS I do think several of the other suggestions have merit! :roll: :wink:


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

Pusser said:


> I would like to nominate a charity that gets water to people. I cannot bear to think what it is like to have no water. I don't know which is the best charity to maximise this desire.
> 
> I was using this one.... http://www.abaana.org/ and had my parents funeral donations sent to it as well but I am not so sure it is the best vehicle for water.


I have just come back from Kenya it was heartbreaking seeing people of all ages collecting and carrying their water frome standpipes some many miles from their homes. any charity that makes water more accessible to all would get my vote.
Sue


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

Has anything been decided on this subject?????

Is there a democratic way to decide ?

Or will it be decided by Tina (The charity Rep)


----------



## timbop37 (Jun 28, 2006)

I vote for ChildFlight, a charity based in the North West of England, which specialises in providing flights and holidays for sick and deserving children of all ages. They run a trip to Disney Land, Florid, every 2 years.

As a family, we have benefited from their amazing generosity and tireless work. They are made up of Administrators, Doctors, Nurses, Carers and Helpers and they give all their time free of charge. 

They arrange and pay for holidays for children, many terminal, but mostly with severe medical and physical needs. Not only is the holiday free, from car park fees, flights, accomodation, food, day passes, but their expertise and help make the logistics of such a trip so much easier.

They use up a lot of their annual leave for planning and fund-raising, as well as the trip itself. For them, the trip is more of a busman's holiday as they get very little private time.


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

sallytrafic said:


> I'm with Pusser and nominate WaterAid
> 
> WaterAid works in 17 countries providing water, sanitation and hygiene education to some of the world's poorest people.
> 
> http://www.wateraid.org/uk/default.asp


That will do nicely Sals.

I forgot to add that as I am fat I feel I have a duty to get sponsored for this but only from people in my family and surrounds. Not from here. This will do me good too as I should lose a couple of ounces.

http://www.fast4africa.org/


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

TinaGlenn said:


> At the end of the month all of the nominations will be put to the vote, the charity with the most votes will be the winner. It's as simple as that :lol:


Hi steco1958

Tina the Charity Rep said in the original post that there would be a vote.


----------



## Bubblehead (Mar 5, 2007)

Being in the Royal Navy and having quite a few mates (Clearance Divers) serving in Afghanistan doing bomb disposal and also know a few SBS guys who have had a hard time out there I nominate H4H.

Second choice is the RNLI as these guys do a dangerous job for free - they deserve all the help they can get

Andy


----------



## Tingha (Jun 20, 2010)

Hi All

I would like to suggest Age Concern, for all the excellant work they do for people in later life

We will all get there one day and its nice to know that someone will be looking out for us


Steve


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Hi Tingha

You obviously haven't noticed but this thread was to select a Charity for *2010* Help for Heroes was selected.

I'm sure TinaGlenn, the MHF Charity Rep, will be asking for nominations for * 2011* very soon.

The Rally group has raised an awful lot for this years charity "Help for Heroes", with raffles etc held at our rallies, but we haven't reached the target yet 

So come on folks accidently bringing this thread to our attention may be the push we all need to make a donation! :wink:


----------

